# Belle River/Gratiot Roadside Park



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Not sure many of you have driven past this spot lately but it looks like work is well under way!









Belle River Roadside Park gets nearly $450K grant for rehab


Belle River Roadside Park is slated for a round of habitat rehabilitation and other work



www.detroitnews.com


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. Fished there many many times.

Found the contract drawings. Only skimmed through them . 

Two objectives seem clear . Bank stabilization and creation of fish structure.

Takes a while to load(at least at my connection speed)


https://www.columbustwp.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/BELLE_RIVER_RESTORATION.pdf


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

detroitjim said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Fished there many many times.
> 
> Found the contract drawings. Only skimmed through them .
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Definitely good thing for that river and at least it’s where you can use it to. Hard thing about Belle is access, very little of it.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

But this is a specific park! How dare you for posting lmao. But all jokes aside, thanks for posting and I hope this improves the fishing!


----------



## Slick8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Very interesting. I live downstream on the Belle in East China. Sounds like a good place to put in the kayak and fish my way home.


----------



## 4seasrob (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the post. I don’t live to far so it will be a nice ride and a place to relax.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I fish it every summer...I didn't know it needed work?


----------

